# Residence permit from Brazil to Netherlands



## alcimeia (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi!
My husband and I are Brazilians and we have plans to move to Netherlands. We have been married for 3 years and he has Italian citizenship (I do not).
Although we have some info on how to get residence permit in Netherlands, some points are yet not clear:
a)	Can I ask for residence permit before moving to Netherlands? Or should I ask for it only after my husband gets his IND number?
b)	Does he need to be employed or have a job proposal before moving? It seems he needs to prove that the has sufficient means to support his family, but its still not clear how to prove it.


----------



## Dutchess (Jun 30, 2015)

I know very little about immigration laws unfortunately. Can't you just call the IND and ask? You have very specific and detailed questions. They should appreciate that


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Take a look at this page on the europa.eu site and see if this helps a bit:
Registering your non-EU family members in another EU country

In general, you can't apply for residence as the spouse of an EU national until you have moved to the country. As an Italian citizen, your husband has the right to move and settle in the Netherlands under the EU regulations. 

You'll have to find, however, the specific requirements for you to get a residence permit. Some EU countries require that the non-EU spouse is "joining" their EU spouse who is already settled in the country - and that's where you have to show proof of the EU's spouse's residence and (sometimes, not always) what the EU spouse is doing in the country (i.e. studying, working, just hanging out or whatever). 

France can be pretty picky about the EU spouse's "statut" and apparently "job seeker" is not considered a proper statut. But the rules in the Netherlands may be different.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

